# Homemade shakes for breakfast



## dsc123 (Feb 5, 2012)

After ideas for a shake that i can have for my breakfast as i struggle to eat first thing in the morning..currently bulking so something with lots of calories and carbs and that tastes delicious!

Post em up!


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 5, 2012)

Here is what i used to do:
1 banana
1 tbl spoon olive oil
8 oz whole milk
1 cup oats
1 or 2 scoop whey protein

This was about 800-1000 calories and tasted pretty good to me


----------



## dsc123 (Feb 5, 2012)

how do the oats blend up, ive only just ordered a blender and in a shaker they would just get stuck at the bottom?


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 5, 2012)

the longer and faster you blend, the more they stay suspended, but its not too bad if you just shake it and chew them a little bit. If you blend long enough they pretty much dissolve and just thicken up the shake


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 5, 2012)

you can have that like cereal too. with chocolate powder, it tastes like cocoa pebbles with the oats


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah man I hear ya on eating as SOON as you wake up being sort of a bitch.

I'll get up at 530 and blend up a shake, looks like this:

2 scoops whey
half up oats
1 banana
1 tbsp. olive oil
1 cup milk
ice

then eat my standard eggs and oats meal a couple hours later


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 5, 2012)

I have to do a shake first. I have problem eating that early. stomach and brain just dont agree.


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 5, 2012)

And the oats blend up super easy in my cheap as walmart blender.

I let it blend for a couple minutes and its smooth


----------



## Chubby (Feb 5, 2012)

Frozen beets 
Berries
Green leaves
Banana
Olive oil
Whey


----------



## ecot3c inside (Feb 5, 2012)

first thing i do is pour a bowl of cereal, after that is coffee, then an hour later it's a couple egg mcmuffins so eating from 530am to 730am, breakfast is the only meal i really really want to eat. im so fucking hungry when i get up. when i take a nap for 2 hours i get up and i have to eat something quick!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Peanut Butter, Banana Kiwi Splash of OJ, Protein and Egg! ;-)


----------



## Shillelagh (Feb 5, 2012)

8 oz skim
handfull of ice
banana
frozen mixed berries
2 scoop vanilla whey


8 oz skim
handfull of ice
banana
2 tbsp pb
2 scoops choc whey


----------



## savalacad (Feb 6, 2012)

banana
nut
Olive oil
whey


----------



## njd84 (Feb 7, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> Here is what i used to do:
> 1 banana
> 1 tbl spoon olive oil
> 8 oz whole milk
> ...



This is my favorite, but I found some nice variants to give you a bit of variety.

Sometimes I replace the banana for frozen raspberries, taste great with chocolate protein and they don't blend all the way and give you a nice raspberry icecube

Also peanut butter instead of olive oil also gives you a nice different flavor.

A tip to getting the oats to blend I found is letting them soak in the milk for a few minutes, I think they blend up better but still need to be shaken from time to time to keep them from going to the bottom.


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 8, 2012)

dsc123 said:


> After ideas for a shake that i can have for my breakfast as i struggle to eat first thing in the morning..currently bulking so something with lots of calories and carbs and that tastes delicious!
> 
> Post em up!



Here ya go brotha

5 whole eggs
1 banana
1 cup oats
1 scoop myoplex
2 tbs natty PB
2 cups milk

OOOOOOWWWEEEE watch that muscle grow


----------



## Getbig2 (Feb 8, 2012)

Man im subscribing to this thread! Lots of great shake ideas, easy, fast, and chock full of protein!! Me lovin long time!!


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 8, 2012)

Ive heard if you soak the oats in milk overnight before you blend it's better. Normally I just throw them in in the morning with everything else. I like this:

16oz Whole Milk
2 Scoops Vanilla Whey
Handful Frozen Strawberries or Blueberries
1 Banana or 1 tub of yogurt
1/4-1/2C Oats

Or if it's a down and dirty kinda morning:

16oz Tampico Mango Punch
2 Scoops Vanilla Whey


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 8, 2012)

I use 2 scoops whey isolate (chocolate) or casein depending..
1 cup oats (not quaker oats or steel cut) I get the knock off brand-softens easier
2 tablespoon mac nut oil
20 oz of cold water

Shake it in a shaker then add oats and let sit in fridge- then pack them in my cooler.
I don't drink that much protein annymore.. Macros is where its at


----------



## garnislitton (Feb 8, 2012)

Banana shake would be best for the breakfast.


----------



## dsc123 (Feb 9, 2012)

Great ideas guys, last couple of days ive been having the following:

1 banana
1 tbl spoon olive oil
8 oz whole milk
1 cup oats
2 scoop un flavoured whey protein

The oats mixed in nicely after a few minutes, they just make the shake very thick am surprised how it tastes, is just like a very thick banana milkshake...Good Stuff

Keep Posting em up!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 9, 2012)

I like fresh fruit over frozen fruit for my recipes for these also...Makes a big difference to me!


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 9, 2012)

garnislitton said:


> Banana shake would be best for the breakfast.



why?


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 9, 2012)

That must suck.  If I was doing a traditional bulk, my breakfast would be bacon, cheese eggs, toast, grits, sausage and coffee...and bacon.  With a side of bacon.  I'd probably have some bacon if I got around to it too.


----------



## pklaswugjjwm (Feb 10, 2012)

i usually eat different things for breakfast,but banana everyday.


----------



## Bonesaw (Feb 11, 2012)

I use a coffee grinder to grind up the oats, works perfectly.


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 11, 2012)

Im telling you, quaker oats will blend up just fine in a blender if you let it blend long enough...and im only talking a minute or so.

No need to soak them in water or whatever or grind them up or anything. Just put them in the blender with everything else and let it do its job.


----------



## Filessika (Feb 14, 2012)

i like to have a cup of coffee in the morning.


----------



## Ravager (Feb 15, 2012)

I use a Vitamix blender so everything always gets completely liquified but here is one of my am shakes

1 cup milk
1-2 large handfuls spinich FROZEN!!!! Never goes bad or slimey if bought fresh, and frozen immediately!!!!
3 scoops of chocolate OR Strawberry protein (both taste great with spinich)
Water if its too thick to pound immediately.

My lunch shake is something of this:
1 cup milk
1/2 - 3/4 cup oats
2 bananas
chocolate or strawberry (sometimes vanilla) protein

Vitamix is the best... pricey, but well worth it. It will liquify anything.


Other tips, peeling and freezing bananas and / or fresh fruit is a great way to get a chilled shake without having to add ice.

In fact, I've made 1000's of shakes over the last few years and never once added ice to achieve a cold shake.


----------

